# Student Loan Interest on taxes whilst living in uK



## kirsm (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi

I have been living in the uk for 2.5 years roughly (sine Feb 15 2010). I stopped working jan 2010 in the states and started paying UK tax March 2010. I also have a student loan based in the US for my studies which accrues over $600 in interest and since I pay UK tax (hold UK passport and resident of both countries) I was wondering if I could claim my interest back. I dont have any US taxes owed or income there - just UK. But have been paying the loan with the Uk earned money which I already pay all tax on.

Thanks
Kirsten


----------

